# Foaming at mouth and death



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

My 4 yr old boer doe gave birth 3 weeks ago it was a very hard birth I had to pull kids out they where tangled up and trying to come together it took me almost a hour to get them out both babies did make it mom got right up after birth ate and drank but would not have anything to do with babies I wormed them all and gave mom 5 days of penicillin she seemed to be doing well till a couple days ago she seemed kinda depressed was still eating drinking and moving around good poo no temp and still not letting me touch her which is normal last night at feeding she didn't get up to eat and only protested a little when I touched her I temped her again she was normal I started her penicillin again just in case gave her shot vitamin B This morning she couldn't stand on her front legs her back legs where fine she was standing on them and on her knees in the front she wouldn't eat wouldn't drink and was crying like crazy I should add she has a condition in her front hooves that make them extremely thick I forget what it's called and was told by vet eventually she would go down but I do not believe this is why she went down I put call into vet he was out on another emergency call would call me as soon as he could get out to me I had to go to work as much as I didn't want to so had my 20 yr old son keeping a eye on her he called me around 11 told me she had passed and that she was foaming at the mouth before she passed I am considering having vet do a exam on her because I am worried about something that might be contagious to the rest of the herd 
Does anyone have any thoughts on this? What it possible could have been I was leaning toward maybe a internal tear till she was foaming at the mouth 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry you lost her. Not sure what causes foaming except for bloat. Or poisoning. Hopefully someone with more experience in this can help.


----------



## Vtsuz (May 10, 2014)

Could she have had a retained placenta? With all the pulling of the kids some of it could have broken off?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm very sorry. It sounds like you did everything you could have for her. If possible, tell the vet what you told us and ask them to do a necropsy. That is probably your best bet at finding out what happened.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you every one! It's been a sad day 
I thought about the placenta possible being retained that is why we did penicillin maybe she got bloat because she couldn't get up I am going to talk to vet 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Please let us know when you find out what happened. ((HUGS))


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Foaming at the mouth is pretty common for goats just before they die.

The hoof condition is most likely laminitis, and you're right, was probably not the cause.

Did you take her temp? If so and it was low, it might have been milk fever. 

How was her eye membranes? Pink or pale? She might have had a bleed internally caused by the rough kidding.

Ketosis might be another possibility. It's so hard to tell from what you described, it could be several things. Not being there, it is hard to say.

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I did take her temp and it was 102 the only symptom she had was acting a little depressed luckily I have not ever lost a adult goat before so I didn't know foaming was pretty common that makes me feel little better I am just feel awful not knowing what happened 


Theresa 
Sent from my IPhone


----------

